# Dates! Gotta have dates!



## bik3rd00d (Jun 29, 2012)

I don't see any dates in thread replies. So, I've no idea how old a message might be and could be quoting and replying to someone's message that is years old. 

Is there any way to turn on dates for thread messages/replies?


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Could you post a screenshot of what you're seeing? I am seeing dates in thread replies as always, and haven't heard any other reports of this--so not sure what might be happening. Also, what browser are you using?


----------



## 9300170 (Feb 21, 2003)

Yup..they're where they've always been..upper left corner in the yellow band....


----------



## bik3rd00d (Jun 29, 2012)

9300170 said:


> Yup..they're where they've always been..upper left corner in the yellow band....


Ok Ok ... so until someone points it out I can't see it. Its like looking at fine art! Yes, now I can see dates. I was blind ... but now I can see.

Thanks!


----------

